# What kind of scale does everyone use?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I am currently using the lee safety scale. It does the job, but the markings leave a little to be desired. It's hard to tell if the marks are lining up just right when weighing a charge. I've also found that if I put a charge in the pan and then trickle a few grains into it and balance the scale and then take the pan off and put it back on, I get different readings.

I want to upgrade to either a really good balance beam or a electronic digital scale and was wondering what everyone was using and how they like it. I have been looking at the rcbs rangemaster 750 and the hornady gs 350 for electronic ones. As far as balance beam scales I'm not sure what to choose from them.

Let me know what you have and how it works.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I've just been using the RCBS 505 that came with my master reloading kit. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I use a Lee scale, also. In addition, I use a Lyman 1000 for larger weights than the Lee can handle. I bought an electronic "jewelers" scale on Ebay for about $20. I have had it for a while now, use it frequently - it has lasted longer than a Pact scale that I had and is just as accurate.
Pete


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I use the Lyman DPS II. I've been happy with it, I understand there's an upgrade kit to make it faster as well.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I used the RCBS 5-0-5 scale for about 12 years before I upgraded to the RCBS 1500 Combo.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

RCBS 5-0-5, works well, only as slow as i am :roll: 
xdeano


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use a Lyman 1200 DPS II Digital Powder System.

Horsager
I see Lyman has the DPS 3 out now and they claim it to auto load when the pan is set in place. Is that the DPS upgrade you posted about?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a DPS 3 on order. Should be here mid next week. 

And yes it does have that auto load feature.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have the RCBS 5-0-5. Works just fine.

Just recently splurged and bought the RCBS Chargemaster 1500 dispenser/scale combo. It is really slick. I check both scales against each other and they agree.

Robert


----------



## flashhole (Jul 29, 2007)

This is what I use. RCBS no longer makes or services this model. The dial is a nice feature.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to monkey around with my 505, but I got the RCBS powder pro a few years ago (discontinued), and I have never went back to the balance beam types. The scale comes with 2 check weights, and I have made some of my own so I can check as well....right on the nose everytime.. 
I could definitely see the advantage in a machine that has a dispenser so you can never get confused and get numbers mixed up ie: 67 grains vs 76 grains, etc. when you find your mind drifting off (which is the time you should not be reloading anyway!) The new lyman system looks pretty sweet....let us know how it works out if you get one!!

HM


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The DPS 3 is a very nice unit. Fast, easy to use, easy to clean up, and the auto feature is extremely nice. IMO it's worth the money. I'm glad I went with it.


----------

